# Great new Range - Woodies, Hooks, Tweezers, Tongs, Probe Kits, Gloves, Big Heat Cords



## AusReptiles (Oct 24, 2016)

*General Description* 

We have added some GREAT new products to our existing range including:
A range of Heavy Duty Hooks, Tweezers, Tongs, Probe Kits, Long Handling Gloves, Water Bowls & Plastic Hides.


We have updated our range of Heat cords & now have a great range of sizes including 1m, 3m, 6m &10m and 
BIG 14m & 18m cords!!


We also have Woodies back in Stock!
Small, Medium, Large & Mixed packs of 1000 or 1kg mixed bulk lots.


Head over to our website to check out our new range!

We have many other great products including a range of Heating & Lighting, Tools & Accessories, Enclosures, Aviaries, & Sheds, Solar Products, Water Filters, Universal Rocks Products, Books, Gifts & Vouchers



*Location* 

Aussie Reptile Supplies Online Store:


Don’t forget to like our ARS & Aussie Reptiles Facebook pages:
ARS
Aussie Reptiles



















*

Willing to Freight?* 
Yes - we ship Australia Wide (except for Universal Rocks Products - they are Pick Up Only!)


*Contact Details* 
Please contact via email [email protected] or contact us via our website: http://www.ausreptiles.com.au/contact


----------



## icuucme2 (Oct 26, 2016)

are you going to get the rat tubs back ?


----------

